# New Apple Store coming to London, Ontario



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Just caught on *ifoAppleStore.com*, that Apple will be opening another store in Canada, this time at *Masonville Place* in London, Ontario. 








According to the report, Apple will move into the upper-level space that Eddie Bauer is vacating. The store is located roughly between the newly opened store in Waterloo, Ontario and another store located in Michigan, USA.


----------



## biovizier (Dec 21, 2005)

ehMax said:


> According to the report, Apple will move into the upper-level space that Eddie Bauer is vacating.


I was curious about where exactly that was in the mall and just tried to access the "Interactive Floor Plan" at the masonville web site. It says I have to install MS Silverlight. Not very Mac friendly.

Oh well.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

biovizier said:


> I was curious about where exactly that was in the mall and just tried to access the "Interactive Floor Plan" at the masonville web site. It says I have to install MS Silverlight. Not very Mac friendly.
> 
> Oh well.


If you click the link to the ifoapple.com site, they have a floor plan poster there in the article.


----------



## Bjornbro (Feb 19, 2000)

'Bout darn time! Now how about an IKEA.


----------



## mgmitchell (Apr 4, 2008)

My home town! I do miss it.


----------



## dyrnwyn (Nov 28, 2002)

About bloody time we got one. Close to home too!


----------



## ericlewis91 (Jul 12, 2007)

About time!

I live minutes from there!

Will definitely keep updated on construction....

(its going to be quite big if they use all 6,000 sq feet)


----------



## Kimchiboy (Nov 23, 2008)

You're lucky. Out here we don't have any because they think we don't mind spending $65 each way on the ferry to Vancouver just to get to the Apple Store...


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

As a fellow Victoria resident, I have to point out that it doesn't cost that much to get to the Apple store on the ferry if you don't bring the car.

I should also point out that while our chances of getting an actual Apple Store here are slim, we have a number of mostly-excellent independent dealers, all of whom would probably disappear if an Apple Store came here. This is, in fact, the most Mac-friendly town this side of San Francisco I've ever run across.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Pictures of Apple Logo up at store in London surfacing.


----------



## ericlewis91 (Jul 12, 2007)

ehMax said:


> Pictures of Apple Logo up at store in London surfacing.
> 
> View attachment 24201


When do we think it's going to open?

I think June 16 with announcement on Tuesday!


----------



## macintosh doctor (Mar 23, 2009)

Bjornbro said:


> 'Bout darn time! Now how about an IKEA.


Ask the APPLESTORE , must be close as they look like ikea furniture LOL
Ikea online. They delivery.


----------



## greensuperman32 (Mar 28, 2005)

Looks like its opening this saturday the 23rd!


----------

